# Arrows going to the right



## mwlow (Nov 17, 2011)

Hey all,

I'm a beginner shooting at 18 yards, and all of my arrows go way to the right despite my sight being pushed all of the way in. What are the most common reasons for this to happen?

Also, the string seems to hit my arm a lot of the times. Any reasons for this as well? 

Thank you for any tips!


----------



## Chop1 (Apr 30, 2007)

are you using a peep?


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Draw is too long. RH shooter will preload bow arm if draw is too long and shoot right.

Or, your center shot is way out of whack.


----------



## Bossharley (Nov 12, 2011)

Proper grip


----------



## mwlow (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm not using a peep.

"preload bow arm" <- What does this mean? And thanks for the tip about the over draw and grip, I'll check it out.

Thanks guys!


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

What type of bow are you shooting? 

Compound or recurve?

The solution to both of your problems depends on the bow.

Allen


----------



## Chop1 (Apr 30, 2007)

If you are a right hand shooter, you should be aiming using your right eye, also, since your not using a peep, which side of the string you are looking at your sight will make a difference as well. As said above, your draw length might be too long if you are hitting your arm.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

My bad.........Rh shooter with too a long draw will shoot left.


----------



## gsgayman (Nov 16, 2011)

preloading the bow with your grip based on too long of a draw basically means that your cocking your arm in or over locking your elbow which would explain the string slap but like above, a RH shooter should be shooting left if this is the case.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

mwlow said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm a beginner shooting at 18 yards, and all of my arrows go way to the right despite my sight being pushed all of the way in. What are the most common reasons for this to happen?
> 
> ...


Need a picture of you holding your bow at full draw,
and the photo must show YOU head to toe.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

hi mwlow... subs is 100% correct....on the question.. hes very good.. i will add this........ the grip.... needs fixing if your hitting your arm.....


----------

